# Songs that either get you pumped up, or want to beat the shit out of somone thread.



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 22, 2011)

Let me start off with this.  This song makes me want to smash somebody's face in.
  

I listen to these guys when I workout for a reason . Any other songs/ bands have that similar feel?


----------



## MetalMike04 (Aug 22, 2011)

i swear id always listen to this album at full blast before my football games.



these would also get me hella pumped


----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 22, 2011)

Death Metal.


----------



## Nile (Aug 22, 2011)

Hate Eternal-I Monarch during that fucking riff after the intro with the slides. Jesus christ live it was sheer power.


----------



## Dayn (Aug 22, 2011)

I could never punch anyone, but this gets me pumped up like nothing else:



It's cheesy. So sue me.


----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 22, 2011)

Anything off of this album




Yup, pretty muuuuuuch.


----------



## decypher (Aug 22, 2011)

one song that I always found extremely motivating was



It certainly helped me aquire new records on Rage Racer (aka Ridge Racer 3).


----------



## Origin (Aug 22, 2011)

A lot of different soundtracks, and Monuments' track 'Admit Defeat,' in that first part after the vocals start with the drawn-out scream and dissonant bit. Delicious and violent.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Aug 22, 2011)

Pelican's Dead Between the Walls


----------



## Nile (Aug 22, 2011)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> Pelican's Dead Between the Walls


 That was badass, but it also sounded like they just played on the neck pickup, which is awesome. And the end was funny.


----------



## decypher (Aug 22, 2011)

What style would you classify "Sick Puppies" as?
(I assume this is their promotion thread, so we can just as well talk about them  )


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 22, 2011)

There was a thread similar to this before:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...t-songs-fighting-kicking-ass.html#post2560309


----------



## Viginez (Aug 23, 2011)

the way of the fist


----------



## Goro923 (Aug 23, 2011)

Seemingly anything that involves Dying Fetus (and Misery Index duh):


At 2:23 here 


And 2:48 here


----------



## jackfiltraition (Aug 23, 2011)

Although I was never a huge fan, the song "DIG" from Mudvayne's "LD50" album always gets me pumped up and gives me a big surge of adrenalin! 

Also Pantera's "WALK" always makes me feel bulletproof! These days it doesn't get me angry so much as make me want to do a shot of crown and start a pit rite where ever i am (like pretty much all PANTERA tracks )


----------



## Edika (Aug 23, 2011)

The Haunted first album! First time I heard Hate Song I wanted to smash everything in my room.


----------



## DLG (Aug 23, 2011)

pretty much all of Chaosphere


----------



## ItWillDo (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## liamliam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

trolololololol


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 23, 2011)

decypher said:


> What style would you classify "Sick Puppies" as?
> (I assume this is their promotion thread, so we can just as well talk about them  )


It's not a promotion thread, I just think those songs are good for getting pumped or beating the shit out of someone to .

To add to the list, these songs also makes me quite aggressive. Stay away!


----------



## The Beard (Aug 23, 2011)

Gideon 



Also, for how simple this is, it gets me pumped every time I listen to it. These guys are a local generic-hardcore band from around where I live.


----------



## zakattak192 (Aug 23, 2011)

Soooooo good. Soooooo pumped for this album.


----------



## Adari (Aug 23, 2011)

Instant adrenaline rush.


----------



## Necky379 (Aug 23, 2011)

and yeah... every pantera song usually gets me going


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Gamma362 (Aug 23, 2011)

doesn't make me want to fight, but it gets me fucking pumped and is killer driving music


----------



## Pig (Aug 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUkw-fGnMuc


----------



## The Munk (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## the fuhrer (Aug 23, 2011)

this one does it for me everytime


----------



## Powermetalbass (Aug 23, 2011)

Dragonforces "Valley of the Damned" and "Through the Fire and the Flames" pump me up!


----------



## MetalMike04 (Aug 23, 2011)

anyone ever actually get and adrenaline rush from some riffs/music?

its the best.


----------



## Enselmis (Aug 23, 2011)

KILL IT.

SKIN IT.

WEAR IT.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLlCJllefYw


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Aug 23, 2011)

That at the moment.


----------



## metalheadblues (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Blackhearted (Aug 24, 2011)

If I ever murder someone, it'll be to this song.


Most badass one liner of any song. Ever.


Classic.


Basically, any NWOAHM does it for me.


----------



## Psycroptica (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually, the entire album makes me want to fuck shit up.








Great for a workout.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 24, 2011)




----------

